# Men's Saddles



## Tracy T (Nov 5, 2012)

I have tried several women's specific saddles and have had mixed results. My current favorite is a man's saddle, the Selle Italia max flite gel flow. I'm riding longer with fewer problems now. 
Are there any other women who prefer men's saddles?


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

Men- vs. women-specific designed items can become irrelevant when you take into consideration your own body. I'm taller and heavier than most of the males in my group. I recently switched to a men's bike because Trek stopped making 58cm WSD bikes. The saddle on the new bike in 1 cm longer than the saddle that was on the WSD bike. I like it and it's not really a noticeable difference. Maybe I would notice these differences if I wasn't 6 ft tall and 165 lbs.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm using the Specialized Romin saddles. They're unisex. I like 'em.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Exper bike fitter Steve Hogg says that he cannot see much difference in men and women's preferred saddle widths. Women may have wider sit bones than men of the same height, but since men in general are taller/larger than women it evens out anyway. His female clients don't chose hard shell saddles as often as men, though. 

The only difference between a standard Selle SMP and a Lady version is the pink embrodery on the latter.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Buy the saddle that fits YOU best.

This saddle was originally designed for women but now it's unisex (I'm male). I have one on each of my bikes and a total of over 10,000 miles on them. I even take one to Europe for my Summer cycling. It looks weird but no one notices. moonsaddle.com


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I've ridden mostly men's saddles and never minded them. I do currently have a women's saddle on my road bike (it came with the bike), but both my cross and mtn bike have men's saddles. I like the women's saddle, but no more, no less than any men's saddle I've ridden.
My hips are on the slimmer side. That might make a difference in what you prefer.


----------



## Tracy T (Nov 5, 2012)

Kernyl said:


> My hips are on the slimmer side. That might make a difference in what you prefer.


I think this is the reason . Thanks


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Tracy T said:


> I think this is the reason . Thanks


Several makers, including Specialized make their saddles in different widths. 

I used a Concors for about 15 years. This was before they invented women's saddles


----------

